# Windows Clients on OS X Server



## Jbumpus (Mar 17, 2009)

I have a client that wants to move to a client/server infrastructure but is not interested in the CALs and licenses mess that comes with Windows server. It is a very small network or computers (less than 10) he has expressed interest in Snow Leopard server on a Mac Mini. My question is can the windows workstation on the network use accounts set up on the OS X server directory services to log into their machines or will the integration be limited strictly to authenticating to resources on the server. Basically I am wondering if the Snow Leopard server has the ability to act a a "Domain Controller" for the Windows clients.

Thanks


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Seems like it would be cheaper to do it with Samba on Linux instead of OS X but to each his own.
http://mikeboylan.com/2010/02/guide-osx-server-as-pdc/


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes, its possible. You need to configure the Samba Service as a PDC so Windows PCs can join it:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Open_Directory
http://discussions.apple.com/message.jspa?messageID=9525148

http://support.apple.com/kb/index?page=search&src=support_site.home.search&locale=en_US&q=manuals
Look for Mac OS X Server manuals.


----------

